# 2010 Fog machine reviews



## niblique71

There seems to be a lot of questions about fog machines; Price, wattage, durability. performance etc. Every year, fog machines seem to be manufactured slightly differently, So I thought I'd start a thread on New (and some Old) fog machines and your reviews of them. The purpose of this thread is to help all of us buy reliable machines that perform at or above expectations and at a reasonable price. I'm always leery of buying cheep fog machines since I bought a 400w last year at Target and it was HORRIBLE. 

Of course the reliability of new machines will take some time, at least we can see if they perform admirably out of the box. Review of older machines might help others for E-bay and craigs list purchases etc.

(unless there is some forum rule against this)
List the Wattage, where you bought it, Price (approx?) and what you think of it (Output, duration etc) and how many working fog machines you corrently own.. I'm especially interested in seeing reviews of inexpensive machines to compare them to the more expensive ones. Of Course sometimes they are exactly the same machines in different boxes (and prices).

For my 6th (all still working) Fog machine I decided to buy a 1000W last week from Spirit Halloween at one of the local stores. I paid $69 ( I didn't take advantage of thier 1 item 20% off internet coupon). The machine seems well built even though it has a plastic shell (instead of metal). The fog output is the same or better than my first 1000w. Actually, it was quite impressive. VERY Good duration and nice thick fog (Unchilled)
Aside from the price I'd reccomend this unit to anyone based on fog duration and output alone.

The Low Lying 400W model I bought last year @ Party City has a very nice fog output, but the low lying effect is extremely poor. I'd only recomend this unit to those that have thier own chillers or who don't mind normal rising fog for thier displays. I use mine inside an animatronic coffin and it works great in that role.


----------



## Desmodus

I've seen that 1000w fogger you're talking about, I thought about getting it... but there is a Chauvet 1000w on eBay with a wireless remote for $104. I'm kinda liking the idea of the wireless. 
But the price thing has me undecided. (esp w/ the coupon!)

I've had a VEI 920 (700w) for years, but the tubing got all dry rotted and it's a weird hard to find diameter, plus it uses a proprietary collar/nipple thingy for insert into the pump that makes it near impossible to repair with any certainty. 
I want a good reliable fogger this year, esp a high wattage one.


----------



## JeffHaas

I picked up the Spirit 1000W fogger using the 20% off coupon, and tested it with a ten foot section of drainage pipe. It's good. Heats up pretty quickly and puts out a large amount of fog before needing to reheat.


----------



## nutsnbolts

Damn im in Canada , whos got what and where?


----------



## randomr8

JeffHaas said:


> I picked up the Spirit 1000W fogger using the 20% off coupon, and tested it with a ten foot section of drainage pipe. It's good. Heats up pretty quickly and puts out a large amount of fog before needing to reheat.


Having a little trouble locating the 20 % off coupon. Little help?


----------



## niblique71

My coupon was sent in an E-mail after signing up at the store.


----------



## Erebus

I have a Rosco 1600 and it is by far the best machine I have owned. I beleive it is a 1600 watt heater. I also have 2 1000w (spirit/party city) machines, and 3 400w machines. If you don't mind spending the money, you can get a good one on ebay for about $150 to $200. The machine I have was bought in 1993, and it works perfect. If you don't want to spend that much, the 1000w spirit machine are good for the price. I have heard that some only last a few years, and I have had mine for about 4 years and they still work great.


----------



## JeffHaas

randomr8, you can also sign up for Spirit's email list on their website. Then you'll get occasional emails with their various sales and discounts. Keep an eye out for the next time they send out a 20% off coupon!


----------



## MansionHaunter

I had a Chauvet FX-800 for the last five years, and it has worked really well. Provided plenty of fog for my yard, about 250 square feet, and heated up quickly enough in between blasts that there was little dissipation to worry about. It had a remote with a timer so I could set it and forget it - except for every 90 minutes when it needed a refill. 

It finally died this year, although I was able to get it working for the night. I plan on buying something new for next year, so I'm hoping there are some good suggestions here.

I'm leery of getting anything overpowered because I don't want to totally inundate the TOTs and completely obscure the haunt.


----------



## ithurt

we are pretty happy with the party city 1000 watt, second year not one problem. Store 'em wet


----------

